# Talk Talk Broadband bundle package



## angela59 (27 Jan 2009)

Hi,

I currently have broadband with eircom and landline with talk talk and am considering switching to a broadband bundle with talk talk.  Has any one switched over from eircom or another broadband provider - if so how have you found the service or the quality of the broadband?

Thanks in advance


Angela59


----------



## allthedoyles (27 Jan 2009)

I left Eircom Feb 08 and joined with BT Ireland.

Great service and easy to communicate with.
I have both landline and broadband with BT for something like € 55 monthly.

Only negative for is that BT do not offer monthly direct debit ............The due amount is taken bi-monthly ( every 2 months ) 

Recently I purchased a wireless modem from BT ( € 50 ) and it was simple to install .

The original modem for desktop PC was also easy to install .

This is a link to the packages available from BT:

[broken link removed]


----------



## angela59 (28 Jan 2009)

Hi allthedoyles,

Thanks for that - will try and see how I get on.

Angela59


----------

